# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Shrimp...the pre-filter's pre-filter



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Ever since I added the dozen Cherry Red shrimp to my tank my sponge pre-filters have been cleaned of virtually all the mulm that typically coated them between weekly cleanings. There are usually three or four that spend most of that day picking at whatever is stuck to the sponge.

To me this is a very good thing as I have one egg-laden shrimp and I'd like to not have to take out the sponge once she releases the babies.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Ever since I added the dozen Cherry Red shrimp to my tank my sponge pre-filters have been cleaned of virtually all the mulm that typically coated them between weekly cleanings. There are usually three or four that spend most of that day picking at whatever is stuck to the sponge.

To me this is a very good thing as I have one egg-laden shrimp and I'd like to not have to take out the sponge once she releases the babies.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

It is a good thing! I have even heard people say they will climb up into a hang on filter, but mine have never done that. Red Cherries breed very easily and you should have lots of little shrimp swimming around in no time!


----------

